# Silver Creek Sport - Update



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

A few weeks back there was a discussion here on "Sport" (Chesapeake Bay Retriever). At the time it was suspected he had DM. Here's an e-mail I got yesterday from Sandra, his owner... Good news (well, mostly good news)......

"*Silver Creek "Sport" just spent two days at the UW vet school in Madison under going test. He has many herniated disks and will need to be operated on to relieve pain and stop the compression on his spinal cord. At least three bad ones and more mild. While under going all the test, it proved NEGATIVE for DM. This included an MRI. I am so grateful for that . If any one has any questions feel free to let me know. Thanks for spreading the good news about his NOT HAVING DM."

Sandy Dollar Cur-San's Kennel
920-293-8684 Winter 229-227-0927
web site www.cursan.com*


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

He is a gorgeous dog no doubt talented.

What do you suppose caused this spine issue? An injury or just age? Would that be inherited too?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

verg said:


> He is a gorgeous dog no doubt talented.
> 
> What do you suppose caused this spine issue? An injury or just age? Would that be inherited too?


It's hard to say. My guess would be an injury of some sort, but that's just a guess. I had a Setter back in the early 1980's that had to have spinal surgery because of some herniated disks. He was about 10 years old at the time. Prior to that he was incredibly fast and athletic. At any rate, I had the surgery done and he had pretty much a full recovery. He wasn't quite as athletic afterwards, but he might not have been anyways due to his age. It's a tough call on whether to do surgery or not on an older dog.....you don't know if it will be successful or not and it's a lot of money. In my case, my old Setter was my kid before I had kids.....I would have have mortaged the house to pay for his surgery and relieve his pain and to have him around a few more years if I'd had to.


----------

